# Membership renewal.



## David24 (May 18, 2003)

Hi, 
I'm trying to renew my ttoc membership but unable to because i can't remember my password. I tried to re register but it won't let me because my e-mail address is already on the system. I have asked for a new password to be sent but haven't received it yet. Can anyone help? Are the membership packs still out of stock? I'm dying to get my hands on issue 5 of absolutte. :roll:

Thank you.
David.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

David

Can you check your spam/bulk mail box... I've checked the db and your email addy is correct, but I can't update the db from work unfortunately. :?


----------



## David24 (May 18, 2003)

Whoops, it was indeed in my junk mail. :roll: 
Thanks for that.

David.


----------

